# SELLING st. croix surf mojo / daiwa emblem pro (spinning)



## and1_ahn (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm selling my surf rod/reel combo. (spinning)
Mostly used at a pier. I didn't make good use of it.
Owned for about 3 years.

St Croix Surf Mojo 10'6 (2 piece)
medium action. 
line 10 - 20 lbs. 
lure 3/4 - 4 oz.

Daiwa Emblem Pro 6000 spinning reel, comes with the 5500 too (spooled with 30lb braid last year)

condition is good, but used. you'll see a scratch here and there. more so on the reel then rod.

I paid a little over 450.

The lowest price I see now is 120 for the reel and 230 for the rod, before taxes.

My price is $275 for everything. Will not go any lower. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f8TRrmReTc - a video of someone (not me) casting the same set up. 

text me at 443-994-4416 if your interested. local meet only (Ellicott City, MD)


----------



## and1_ahn (Mar 21, 2016)

Also considering trades for freshwater gear. 6'11-7'3 casting. Can add cash for the right set.


----------

